# Conformation classes



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am so excited. Jazzy is doing really well in his conformation class and the trainer is AWEsome. If anyone needs or wants a conformation class in Eastern Los Angeles County/Western San Bernardino County pm me. I highly recommend her. She is no nonsense and full of excellent advice. She is a professional handler and breeder plus she owns a standard poodle and understands their personalities. 

The homework she has given us to get Jazz through his stranger danger issues is REALLY WORKING! Last night in class his tail was up the entire time and he looked alert, happy and energetic. He approached the other people in the class. One time, though, he was all stacked up and the lady behind us had a squeeky toy hanging out of her pocket. He broke his stance and stole it right out of her pocket and started squeeky squeeky squeeky and throwing it around. He can't do that in a real show.  But, everyone laughed at him and class stopped to watch the silly poodle while I wrestled the squeeky toy away. The instructor said I should bring a small squeeky for him to the next class, but he goes mad for them and I am not sure I can control him well with a squeeky around. 

This is the third class and she said he was going to be absolutely fine in a few more weeks and that he was a different dog. My homework is now to take him into an actual show, not entered, and stay for several hours. I am to continue with the homework of having strangers approach him a certain way. She said that at a dog show I should find many dog friendly people. 

The only issue we had last week was one lady who raised her arms while staring at him and talking in a high pitched voice while approaching him. He backed up, hid behind my legs like, "What the heck- she is going to maul me," (and he was probably right). A judge won't approach like that.  

He is not ready for a real show yet, but I think in a couple months he just might be able to handle it! We'll see. 

I have never bothered with a conformation class with any other dog. It was kind of a last ditch trial to see if Jazz had it in him to show. Last night his personality shined. When we were driving home we exclaimed, "He might be able to do this!" 

:act-up:

Mr. Jazzman, the doofus/goofball


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Would it be okay to take him to a show clean and brushed, but not body trimmed? That's my only hesitation- don't want to be embarrassed with this shapeless guy. He doesn't get his real trim for a couple more weeks...

PS I think I am making some real life dog friends, too. I don't have friends who understand my dog love (they think I am a bit of a nut case), but these people do.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

That is awesome! I figured he could do it, he just needs some practice.  Go Jazz!!


----------



## 1stMiniPoo2012 (Jan 18, 2013)

I thought that for conformation it was the continental clip only.... ?


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Puppy until 1 year then conti or english saddle, except UKC where after 1 year, sporting clip


----------



## 1stMiniPoo2012 (Jan 18, 2013)

Okay. I'm going to be showing my mini in April... any suggestions on how to familiarize with these clips to get ready? They are hand scissored right?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

In AKC you do a puppy cut until 1 year old. The goal is to get a few points before you need the continental or english saddle (both are accepted) over a year old. Some outstanding dogs are able to finish before a year old and never need to do the continental, but those are few and far between. 

In UKC shows you do not need the full show clips. In fact, the judges do not pay much attention to the cut, but do check the hair quality. My little girl Bonnie won in a somewhat poorly done sporting clip/puppy cut and was a UKC Grand Champion at 10 months of age. She won against dog in continentals. I never did the continental or tried to grow lots of hair before, so it is challenging for me. I am not talented enough to do the scissoring myself, so instead I am having a professional do that. I am only trying, moderately successfully, to grow hair.  

This is the bible for grooming poodles, both in show and in pet clips. If you are doing your own grooming, it is a must have item:
Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference (Howell reference books): Shirlee Kalstone: 0785555028081: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

FFT shaved, the balance scissored. Use a chunker on the rear top to accent the coat. Are you showing UKC or AKC?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

marcosisland, what's a 'chunker'z/

Jazz is 7 months old, so I have a couple months to get him in shape for the ring mentally and physically. Then about two to three months to show him in a puppy cut. I will have a much better idea about logistics after the 29th when I have him evaluated and trimmed. I'll also find out about a recommended handler at that time, too.


----------



## 1stMiniPoo2012 (Jan 18, 2013)

He's going to be AKC reg i'm hoping I can dual him and do both


----------



## 1stMiniPoo2012 (Jan 18, 2013)

Chunker is thinning shears right?


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I was introduced to a chunker by Miyuki. It is a special type of scissor that results in a ridged finish. I'll look to see if I have a close-up of the finish on Karat. She has been professionally (handler) prepared for every show even when I take her into the ring.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's a chunker on ebay. It looks like what my handler uses. Popoe Professional Dog Grooming Scissors Chunkers Thinning Titanium J2SS | eBay


----------



## 1stMiniPoo2012 (Jan 18, 2013)

Chunkers are thinning shears right?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Two thoughts, Outwest.

One - only ever post/bring your guy out looking his best. This is generally my philosophy, however, I do have color, already a leg down and quite easy to notice. I broke my rule and carried a yellow yak (an untrimmed Lombardi) to Eukenuba. Amazingly enough (sarcasm) MOST people, even those who should be able to see, often can not see through a shaggy coat. Lombardi has already made his mark, so I was comfortable enough breaking my rule. I would have NEVER with a pup/dog I was still working for a title though. I could be a tiny bit obsessive though :ahhhhh:

Two - he's black and he's a puppy. You won't exactly have the standing out like a sore thumb issue. 

So....

Take him. Watch the show. 

Pick your favorite presentation and see if that handler has time to do a puppy trim on Jazz. Then, once the lines are set, keep up the grooming. It's a great way to learn pattern. He will need a "real" groom prior to actually showing, but for now, enjoy and learn.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards

PS PM me where you are going and I'll see if I happen to know anyone that might be there.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

1stMiniPoo2012 said:


> Chunkers are thinning shears right?


 Basically, but bigger and with fewer teeth. They leave a lovely, smooth, velvety finish and blend out any chop marks. For puppy coats, they are lifesavers. I use them on almost every single dog I groom...they make things so much easier!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

NOLA Standards said:


> Two thoughts, Outwest.
> 
> One - only ever post/bring your guy out looking his best. This is generally my philosophy, however, I do have color, already a leg down and quite easy to notice. I broke my rule and carried a yellow yak (an untrimmed Lombardi) to Eukenuba. Amazingly enough (sarcasm) MOST people, even those who should be able to see, often can not see through a shaggy coat. Lombardi has already made his mark, so I was comfortable enough breaking my rule. I would have NEVER with a pup/dog I was still working for a title though. I could be a tiny bit obsessive though :ahhhhh:
> 
> ...


Yah, Nola. I thought the same thing. I don't think I should take him to an AKC show even brushed and clean without a proper trim. I kind of already decided that a couple hours ago. If I had a short haired breed where the hair didn't matter it would be one thing. The trainer's advice was good for most ALL breeds, but I have a poodle. Oh, and he is getting a proper trim pretty soon.  I plan to take him to a show to watch for sure that weekend.


----------



## 1stMiniPoo2012 (Jan 18, 2013)

Where can I get a pair of Chunkers? Any recommendations on a cordless clipper?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OUTWEST.....Are you going to the Silver Bay kennel Club show in Feb.? Don't know how close you are and I know there are a lot of shows farther north just wondering which one you are gonna attend!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

This weekend is in Ventura and next weekend is in San Bernardino, neither of which he will have his trim. The next ones are in mid February to the end of Feb in Del Mar (The Silver Bay, yes). I figured those would be the first ones I could take him to properly attired. 

PS Nola, Like you say, I realize I shouldn't post pictures of jazz looking less than perfect, but I do. Ah, well.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

1stMiniPoo2012 said:


> Where can I get a pair of Chunkers? Any recommendations on a cordless clipper?


 Most everybody who makes shears is making them now, they've become very popular. My pair is made by a woman who comes to our shop, she doesn't sell online. So I can't really recommend a brand. 

As far as cordless clippers, I love my Bravura. Light, powerful enough for most coats and amazing for fft trimming. I've heard Arcos are good as well.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

outwest;297105
PS Nola said:


> Uh oh...I do this all the time..lol
> 
> They are dogs and they look great when we spend hours on them, grooming them but on a day to day basis they look anywhere from gorgeous, cute, to silly and downright dirty! We all know show does only look like that when they are not being dogs <grin> I love the candid pictures too.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, decided to go ahead and take him to the San Bernardino show to see how he reacts. We're going Sunday. His half sister is very close to a champion and I want to watch her.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Well, decided to go ahead and take him to the San Bernardino show to see how he reacts. We're going Sunday. His half sister is very close to a champion and I want to watch her.


Oh have fun and take some photos!! Will be great for him to get a chance to hear the sounds, smell the odors and just be around the energy of the show.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I would take pictures, but don't want to post anybody else's dogs.  It will be a deciding moment for him. He will be evaluated for temperament and for conformation (one reason we are going). On Tuesday the 29th he'll either get a pet trim or a show trim. I am okay with either result.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> I would take pictures, but don't want to post anybody else's dogs.  It will be a deciding moment for him. He will be evaluated for temperament and for conformation (one reason we are going). On Tuesday the 29th he'll either get a pet trim or a show trim. I am okay with either result.


WOW...hope he is not having an off day  A lot riding on that one day in time!! Best wishes..good you are ok with whatever happens.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck Outwest! Have a wonderful time and I hope Jazz has a good day.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks. He'll have a good day whatever happens- he'll be out and about with his people.  There are a number of people who are going to check him out. They should be able to come to some consensus. It is a lot riding on the day, I suppose. It is possible the consensus may be to wait a while longer. He should not be shrinking from strangers at his age, but he is doing much better with that, so we'll see. A comment was made that since he has apricot and red in one line that he will be slower to mentally mature. He isn't lifting his leg yet, for example. He's great at strutting around and showing off for me. I get to enjoy that no matter what!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He is still a baby! Give him time!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> He is still a baby! Give him time!!


 My thoughts exactly...7 months is still very young, I wouldn't base my decision of wether or not to show off of one day, especially since it will be his first experience at a show and could throw him for a loop. Honestly his temperament sounds quite normal, not all poodles are the kind that welcome strangers with open arms. Trev isn't that way...he is polite, but he rarely runs up to people he doesn't know and he doesn't like to be touched by strangers either. I know several poodles who are that way.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just have fun & enjoy yourself! Good luck & happy results!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He was bathed, blown and fluffed today. He's perdy.  I even got one band in ('course, I know it will be a mess tomorrow). #1 will be if he has the conformation (he looks nice to me, but I am a novice). #2 will be if he has the temperament. If he has the conformation then it will be a tougher decision. I'll report back since you have all been supportive.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Back from the show. He was poked and prodded. Consensus was he had enough conformationally that could be felt that I should give him more time mentally. Mentally he is not there. He's getting a show puppy trim on Tuesday. I cannot wait for this extra hair to go!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Marcoislandmom said:


> I was introduced to a chunker by Miyuki. It is a special type of scissor that results in a ridged finish. I'll look to see if I have a close-up of the finish on Karat. She has been professionally (handler) prepared for every show even when I take her into the ring.


Ooooh I have some chunkers!!! I'd love to see what you mean.. Does she use it after she has scissored the dog or in place of the scissoring. What's the purpose of using them? Very interesting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Before:

















Today:

rear almost done!









Hold still! [How much longer......]









Now the front:









I'm done! I have little bands in my ears 









His tail isn't bent like this, he was wagging it because he was SO happy to be done!  "The wind in my hair feel good!"









Look, no bubble butt and I'm all wedgy!









PS He was a happy, good boy today. When he was done he ran and ran around the enclosure so happy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'm home!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He looks fabulous!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks very nice!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

What a handsome pup! I bet he feels good to be all spruced up.  Poodles know when they look good!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW...fantastic!! He looks so good. You must be thrilled.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks fancy. He looks (and acts) like a gangly teenager. I need to get about 4-5 pounds on him (that isn't easy, he eats a ton already). 

The person who groomed him did a wonderful job and was full of great tips. She is a mobile groomer. We are going to try to figure out where in her route we could fit in so she can come here to groom him. I feel so lucky to have found them and that she agreed to groom him. 

Now all I have to do is get his head worked out. He was happy and curious there. We're going to another show this weekend (a UKC one) to hang out with him for exposure.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think it is great you found such a good groomer. I know you had a nice but inexperienced groomer before. He does look great. Temperament wise I am sure he will be fine. Going to his first show and being examined by a lot of people on the same day is a lot to take in. I think giving him exposure to shows like you are going to do this weekend will help him get comfortable with the show environment. I hope as he gains confidence he will be strutting his stuff in the ring as well as at home.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah he does look fancy! But Jazz is a pretty boy anyway!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I think it is great you found such a good groomer. I know you had a nice but inexperienced groomer before. He does look great. Temperament wise I am sure he will be fine. Going to his first show and being examined by a lot of people on the same day is a lot to take in. I think giving him exposure to shows like you are going to do this weekend will help him get comfortable with the show environment. I hope as he gains confidence he will be strutting his stuff in the ring as well as at home.


Yes, he was really examined. After his trim I was told there was nothing conformationally that would keep him from being successful, so that was very encouraging. Tonight is conformation class. I am supposed to bring Bonnie with us (this weeks assignment). He loves Bonnie and is confident when she is around.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

So...I brought Bonnie to conformation class last night. Jazz was perfect and bold! He allowed a full examine and teeth checking without a twitch AND with his tail up during the exam. He stacked and held still. He trotted and stopped in the right place with his tail up the whole time. Here's the issue one of my classmates brought up, "Well, she can't go in the ring with him. What's he going to do without her?" What a way to pop my bubble. LOL.

I don't care right now. Last night he was perfect (with his Bonnie in the ring).


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

That's a good start!


----------

